# Bull red report (?)



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Here it is, October, and I'm not seeing many, if not ANY, fall redfish reports. I know it's been pretty warm down there for a while, but there should be at least a few pods whacking bait in the bay or in the pass, at least. Guess I'll have to find out for myself... tight lines, D


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

9/29 there was a very large pod of bulls in Pensacola Bay, we had a little fun with them. But other than that, have not heard of many yet, that was kinda a fluke and a bit early.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

They are all over facebook


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

AdrenB said:


> They are all over facebook


I am not.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

May want to consider biting the bullet. Lots of information is to be had from Facebook. There are at least 5 different Pensacola area fishing groups I follow that give a pretty good picture of what's going on inshore and off. Not to mention Angler Rights groups who are actively participating in the fight for the rec fishermen - and providing first hand, real-time information. It can be something other than high school reunions and annoying ex-friends if you make it that way. To answer the OP, yes, I've seen a good bit of bulls being caught on FB as well. Not too many at night around the 3mi bridge like normal though... but I did see STUD tripletail pictures from Barton about a month ago - night time at the bridge


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

MixMasterMike said:


> May want to consider biting the bullet. Lots of information is to be had from Facebook. There are at least 5 different Pensacola area fishing groups I follow that give a pretty good picture of what's going on inshore and off. Not to mention Angler Rights groups who are actively participating in the fight for the rec fishermen - and providing first hand, real-time information. It can be something other than high school reunions and annoying ex-friends if you make it that way. To answer the OP, yes, I've seen a good bit of bulls being caught on FB as well. Not too many at night around the 3mi bridge like normal though... but I did see STUD tripletail pictures from Barton about a month ago - night time at the bridge


What are the groups names?


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

Pensacola Fishing Fanatics, Fishing Pensacola Group, Inshore Fishing Pensacola, Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association, Pensacola Kayak Fishing Association, Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing, etc... literally, just type Pensacola Fishing into the search bar and 15 or 20 groups/pages will pop up. I also follow a few local guides/pros.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

The main angler rights group I follow is Fisherman United which is lead by Dylan Hubbard. It is a very informative group to be a part of


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Just follow @THAFISH on here. He'll let you know when the bulls are out playing. He might not admit it, but he installs trackers on all the ones he catches.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

So what is the lure of choice for the,reds? 
Something without treble hooks I imagine.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FB is taking over the internet.... the pass was full fromwhat I can tell....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatfly said:


> So what is the lure of choice for the,reds?
> Something without treble hooks I imagine.


When they are in schools feeding, you can throw a piece of lettuce on a hook and catch em!!! I use soft plastics, H20 mullet, Vudu mullet, all kinds of different plugs....(some have treble hooks)


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Over in the Destin area, they are NOT plentiful, at least not the slot sizes! We are catching lots of small ones between 8 and 15 inches on live shrimp, but only five slots (during four trips), with the biggest one at 25. All were caught on live shrimp, or fresh dead! Funny thing is that the two largest ones were caught on the smallest live shrimp! Any way, it was a lot of fun.:thumbup:

Oh yes, lots of stingrays too!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Boatfly said:


> So what is the lure of choice for the,reds?
> Something without treble hooks I imagine.


Go to gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle ,purchase the Bird of Prey Tackle jig heads ....3/4 oz. up to 2oz. and soft plastic bait ....find a school of bull reds busting bait (menhaden) and have a blast casting to them .


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Went again two days ago and caught three nice slots - biggest was 26", and lots of 12-15 throw-backs. All on live shrimp is the far east end of Choctawhatchee Bay. Lots of trout too.


----------

